# Cpma



## aguelfi

I know this just came out but I was wondering if anyone knew anything about the new CPMA credential.  Is another 5 hr exam required?


----------



## LLovett

*CPMA is not an AAPC credential*

http://www.doctors-management.com/i...rt Auditing Curriculum and Class Schedule.pdf

I don't see where they have announced their auditing credential yet.

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## aguelfi

See page 11 in November's Coding Edge.  It states it is a core credential for the AAPC.


----------



## jgf-CPC

I received an e-mail from AAPC and it said it is another 5 1/2 hr test.


----------



## ARCPC9491

The AAPC partnered up with NAMAS. As of 1/1/2010, the CPMA is officially an AAPC credential. All of those who have successfully completed the CPMA prior to 12/31/09 and is in good standing, will be grandfathered in. The AAPC will be the administrator for the credential.


----------



## LLovett

Very interesting. 

I got an email last night about it from AAPC but they didn't mention the partnership piece and I was wondering how they could use the same credential. I guess it all makes sense now.

This also makes me question why I haven't received Coding Edge for November.

Another question what does this do to our CEU requirements? When it was just a NAMAS credential the same CEUs for our CPC could be used. Will we have to get an additional 16 like most of the other specialty credentials? There is nothing posted on their site yet about this and no option for a practice exam either that I could find. I intend to take the exam as soon as I can, I had actually planned on going thru NAMAS for it sometime next year, it will be disappointing though if we have to get more CEUs now to keep it. 

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Rachel_Nelson

I found a little bit of more information on their "preview" website..
http://preview.aapc.com/certification/cpma.aspx


----------



## RebeccaWoodward*

I received this information from the AAPC...

*Resources to Prepare for the CPMA™ Exam:*

ABN's http://www.cms.hhs.gov/BNI/02_ABN.asp

CERT http://www.cms.hhs.gov/CERT/

Corporate Integrity http://oig.hhs.gov/fraud/cias.asp

Compliance Guidance http://oig.hhs.gov/fraud/complianceguidance.asp

Physician Compliance Program http://oig.hhs.gov/authorities/docs/physician.pdf

Centers for Medicare and Medicaid Services http://www.cms.hhs.gov/manuals/downloads/clm104c12.pdf

Fraud and Abuse http://www.cms.hhs.gov/FraudAbuseforProfs/
http://www.oig.hhs.gov/fraud/enforcement/cmp/index.asp

HIPAA http://www.hhs.gov/ocr/privacy/

JCAHO Standards http://www.jointcommission.org/Standards/

Legal Resource 
http://www.ama-assn.org/ama/pub/phy...an-relationship-topics/informed-consent.shtml

NCCI http://www.cms.hhs.gov/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/

OIG Workplan 2010 http://oig.hhs.gov/publications/docs/workplan/2010/Work_Plan_FY_2010.pdf

Recovery Audits http://www.cms.hhs.gov/RAC/

Self Disclosure http://oig.hhs.gov/fraud/selfdisclosure.asp

Stark Regulations http://www.complianceland.com/starkregs/

Medical Record Chart Auditor
https://catalog.ama-assn.org/Catalog/product/product_detail.jsp?productId=prod890005


----------



## efrohna

I'm taking this test on Saturday, Dec. 5th.  Wish me luck!  I found some of the resources comical, because it's a link to the website.  So, does that mean I study the whole site?  LOL!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward*

I was scratching my head on this one too....  The suggested resources are great resources however, we are only allowed to bring our normal coding books (CPT, ICD-9, HCPCS), the DG's and two auditing forms.  There is alot of information provided on the "resources" list that isn't necessarily provided within our manuals and DG's....Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe

It's unfortunate that with it being a specialty exam that we are not allowed to bring "one other printed source" like the coding companions that are allowed for other specialty exams.  Since it's a "beta" exam, that will certainly be one of my comments afterward.  Who all is taking it?  I'm doing it on the 12th (just took the COBGC 11/21 and PASSED!) Sometimes I think I'm crazy!


----------



## bedwards

I am taking the test Saturday.  I was a bit frustrated when I received an e-mail at about 10:30  last night stating no other reference books are allowed.  I wonder though since we are beta testing if that has something to do with it.  I guess we'll all find out!
Good luck everybody!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward*

I'm doing the 19th. Wasn't planning on it...but....

Congrats Lisa!!  Great work~


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe

Thanks Rebecca!
I wasn't going to do it either until it was offered for free...so I figured what the heck.  Just 5 1/2 more hours right?  Good luck to all!!


----------



## efrohna

Rebecca, I thought it was also strange that the credential is titled "Certified Professional Medical Auditor."  When the study material is focused on compliance.  I'm not familiar with NAMAS, but I can see why they would want to have consistency with both organizations.  Who knows, maybe they will change it in the future like they did with CPC-E/M & CEMC?


----------



## bedwards

I took the test today and I can honestly say it is the hardest test I have ever taken.  It is nothing like the CEMC; it covers so much more.  Good luck everybody!


----------



## efrohna

bedwards said:


> I took the test today and I can honestly say it is the hardest test I have ever taken.  It is nothing like the CEMC; it covers so much more.  Good luck everybody!



Brenda, I took the test as well.  It was difficult that is why I don't agree with the name of the certification.  This certification should have "compliance" in it somewhere.  I can't wait to see if I passed it.  Good luck!


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe

I am taking it this saturday and am officially scared.  Could be my first ever failed exam.  Did you guys get to write comments in the booklet after taking the exam?


----------



## efrohna

Lisa Curtis said:


> I am taking it this saturday and am officially scared.  Could be my first ever failed exam.  Did you guys get to write comments in the booklet after taking the exam?



Hi Lisa,
Please don't be scared - be calm, cool & collective!     Funny thing is the proctors told us that we could not write in the booklet, but they later restated that we could.  I circled the ones that I knew I wanted to share my feedback & after the test was over I went back & wrote it down.  However, I got done 45 minutes early so I had time to do that.  I did not wait until the end, so I don't know if they would have allowed me to do that?  A lot of people that were sitting for the test were there for their CPC.  The best thing about multiple choice questions, is you can pretty much eliminate (2) of them and then choose your best answer.  I feel somewhat confident that I passed, but who knows?  Good luck!!


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe

efrohna said:


> Hi Lisa,
> Please don't be scared - be calm, cool & collective!     Funny thing is the proctors told us that we could not write in the booklet, but they later restated that we could.  I circled the ones that I knew I wanted to share my feedback & after the test was over I went back & wrote it down.  However, I got done 45 minutes early so I had time to do that.  I did not wait until the end, so I don't know if they would have allowed me to do that?  A lot of people that were sitting for the test were there for their CPC.  The best thing about multiple choice questions, is you can pretty much eliminate (2) of them and then choose your best answer.  I feel somewhat confident that I passed, but who knows?  Good luck!!



Thank you and good luck to you as well!!


----------



## efrohna

Lisa, 
Write back to us on this thread and let us know what you thought of the test (easy/hard).  Looking forward to your feedback!


----------



## wpsmith4967

I also took the test on Sat.  It was harder than I thought iit would be.  The CEMC was a breeze compared to this one.  I don't audit alot of hospital services.  I don't know how I did.  I'm leaning more towards that I failed.  What are your thoughts?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe

efrohna said:


> Lisa,
> Write back to us on this thread and let us know what you thought of the test (easy/hard).  Looking forward to your feedback!



I will do that for sure!  In the mean time, everyone let us know if you passed when you get your results, ok?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward*

wendypwrightcpccemc said:


> I also took the test on Sat.  It was harder than I thought iit would be.  The CEMC was a breeze compared to this one.  I don't audit alot of hospital services.  I don't know how I did.  I'm leaning more towards that I failed.  What are your thoughts?



*Great*...hospital coding...should be interesting since I'm provider based...


----------



## Sarahbellum

I was told by the AAPC that this is a "core" credential not a specialty and which is why we couldn't bring anything else to the exam.  I am taking mine this saturday...I am too old for this


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe

SarahF said:


> I was told by the AAPC that this is a "core" credential not a specialty and which is why we couldn't bring anything else to the exam.  I am taking mine this saturday...I am too old for this



Sarah - I had not realized it was considered a core credential...but after I saw your post, I checked how the Academy has it listed under certifications - and I'll be darned if it isn't a core credential!  Very interesting.  Good luck to you!  I am taking mine on Saturday also.


----------



## efrohna

rebeccawoodward said:


> *Great*...hospital coding...should be interesting since I'm provider based...



For those taking this test in the upcoming weeks, please review the Exam Breakdown for studying.  They are not kidding with the auditing of approximately 20 healthcare cases.  Also, I would also like to know how many of you think this credential should be renamed to a "compliance" cert?  There are 150 questions, 20 of them were auditing/abstracting.  In my opinion, the majority was compliance related.  Am I the only one that feels this way?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward*

Sounds like it but I'll have a better "feel" once I take it.  I've reviewed the suggested sites and most of those I refer to at least once a day...fingers and toes crossed...


----------



## Sarahbellum

I have a question.  i recieved an email from the AAPC about the exam that had this statement:

•	Any audit tools of your choice (only 2 Evaluation and Management audit tools required)

If you are saying you are saying we are auditing approx 20 cases?!

Did I miss something or are we not auditing the entire case?

Thanks
Sarah


----------



## efrohna

SarahF said:


> I have a question.  i recieved an email from the AAPC about the exam that had this statement:
> 
> •	Any audit tools of your choice (only 2 Evaluation and Management audit tools required)
> 
> If you are saying you are saying we are auditing approx 20 cases?!
> 
> Did I miss something or are we not auditing the entire case?
> 
> Thanks
> Sarah



Sarah, go to the Certification Tab on top of your screen and look at the CPMA credential, it will break down what you need to prepare for.  I took 2 E/M audit tools with me & you are also allowed to take a copy of the '95 and '97 documentation guidelines.  I was questioned by the proctors on bringing the DG's, but once I told them what I was sitting for they ok'd it.


----------



## gmlittle

I will be taking this one on the 12th..  I had no problem with the CEMC

Gina, CPC,CEMC


----------



## mhcpc

*cpma*

I'm taking the exam on Monday but feel like I'm still going in blind.  It will be interesting to see what the study guide looks like when it comes out.  The only problem I have with it is that we are only allowed updates to coding guidelines and our CPT, ICD-9, and HCPCS books.  

If I were doing an audit, I would have access to all of these websites they sent us to study too.  There is no way to memorize all of the information.  

Anyway,  I figure take it this time to see what it's like and hope for the best.


----------



## mcandia

*CPMA - Study Guide*

The study guide is out - it is called Medical Record Auditor by Debra Grider (AAPC) and is available thru the AMA.

Maria


----------



## efrohna

mhcpc said:


> I'm taking the exam on Monday but feel like I'm still going in blind.  It will be interesting to see what the study guide looks like when it comes out.  The only problem I have with it is that we are only allowed updates to coding guidelines and our CPT, ICD-9, and HCPCS books.
> 
> If I were doing an audit, I would have access to all of these websites they sent us to study too.  There is no way to memorize all of the information.
> 
> Anyway,  I figure take it this time to see what it's like and hope for the best.



Hi MHcpc,
As long as you know you are not auditing/abstracting the whole test, like the exam breakdown says, you will only audit/abstract approximately 20 healthcare notes.  The remaining is all the other items under the breakdown:

Legal/Regulatory Issues
NCCI Edits
RAC Audits
Quality Assurance
Statistical Sampling
Documentation Requirements of Medical Records
You will need all (3) books CPT, ICD-9 & HCPCS.  Don't forget to bring an audit tool (allowed 2) & a copy of the DG's '95 & '97.  I forgot to bring a watch & the clock on the wall was not visible to me.  Good luck!


----------



## wpsmith4967

Found out today that I passed!!  Wow that was really fast.  Wasn't expecting the results so quick.  I do have to say this was the hardest test I've taken.  The exam committee did a great job quizing my knowledge.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe

wendypwrightcpccemc said:


> Found out today that I passed!!  Wow that was really fast.  Wasn't expecting the results so quick.  I do have to say this was the hardest test I've taken.  The exam committee did a great job quizing my knowledge.



AWESOME Wendy!!  What date did you take the exam?  I'm taking it tomorrow


----------



## wpsmith4967

Took it on 12/5.  Yesterday the site said pass and today it is saying pending again but when you click on it my score is there (which is a passing) but it is saying pending.  I'm confused.  It seems like the site is messed up.  Makes me wonder if maybe I didn't pass it but I'm a worry wart.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe

Took it Saturday.  Too much stuff on compliance that I honestly did not know.  I don't think I passed but guess I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## wpsmith4967

I am preparing to take the CHC with the HCCA in Feb. so I have been studying up on compliance.  I think this test will help me prepare for the CHC exam.  I had trouble with some of the case studies.  There were things on there that I do not audit.


----------



## mintjulep

*CPMA results*



wendypwrightcpccemc said:


> Took it on 12/5.  Yesterday the site said pass and today it is saying pending again but when you click on it my score is there (which is a passing) but it is saying pending.  I'm confused.  It seems like the site is messed up.  Makes me wonder if maybe I didn't pass it but I'm a worry wart.



I took mine on 12/5 as well and yesterday mine said pending with the score which was passing, now it just says pending and the score is missing.  Is anyone else having this issue?
Rosalie


----------



## RebeccaWoodward*

Well....My test for Saturday (19th) has been cancelled due to inclimate weather.


----------



## LLovett

That sucks Rebecca. I'm scheduled to take mine tomorrow, so far they haven't cancelled it. Of course I'm in Michigan, bad weather is the only kind we have this time of year! Hopefully they will let you take it at a later date since it was due to circumstances beyond control.

I will say I am really nervous about taking this one. I've never failed a test before and I don't want to start now but I can guarantee I won't pass if I don't take it so I'm going to do my best.

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## RebeccaWoodward*

Good Luck Laura!  

NC isn't accustomed to too much sleet and snow but I KNOW Michigan is..............

And you know what??  I'm originally from Michigan...Grand Rapids.  I knew there was another reason why I liked you other than just you're coding knowledge...LOL!


----------



## wpsmith4967

mintjulep said:


> I took mine on 12/5 as well and yesterday mine said pending with the score which was passing, now it just says pending and the score is missing.  Is anyone else having this issue?
> Rosalie



I called the AAPC since mine said pass and then it was gone.  I was told that the IT people weren't suppose to release the results until they've had a chance to review the feedback on the tests.  She said it would be possibly another week before we would see our results.  My score was also taken down.  It's a bummer to see your score and then not.  I am just very anxious to see pass again since I've told everyone that I did indeed pass the test.


----------



## LLovett

Well I took my exam today. Finished in 2 hours, feedback and all. Not sure if that is a good thing or not. I certainly agree this was more of a compliance test than auditing. I used my books for less than half the test and didn't even look at my E/M guidelines or audit sheet. The majority of the questions could not be answered with our books or allowed references so one of my comments was additional reference materials should be allowed.

I am confident of my auditing skills and feel I did good on those parts but some of the compliance questions leave me feeling very nervous about my odds of passing this one.

Oh well, time will tell...

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## NDAVIS

*CPMA exam*

Wow, 2 hours, that's impressive!  I took mine December 12, and it took me about 4 hrs to complete.  I agree with one of the other posts that it was probably the hardest test I have ever taken.  Anxious to find out if I passed!


----------



## talamorej1977

*CPMA Exam*

I took my exam on Saturday (19th). 
First,I have to thank everyone for all of the information that you have posted. It was a great help.
The test is difficult. Study up on your compliance and the materials that they have suggested. 
Everyone has given great advice
Good luck to everyone!!!
Jamie Salup CPC, CEMS, COSC, COBGS


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe

katmryn78 said:


> Well I took my exam today. Finished in 2 hours, feedback and all. Not sure if that is a good thing or not. I certainly agree this was more of a compliance test than auditing. I used my books for less than half the test and didn't even look at my E/M guidelines or audit sheet. The majority of the questions could not be answered with our books or allowed references so one of my comments was additional reference materials should be allowed.
> 
> I am confident of my auditing skills and feel I did good on those parts but some of the compliance questions leave me feeling very nervous about my odds of passing this one.
> 
> Oh well, time will tell...
> 
> Laura, CPC, CEMC



I agree with you Laura on all of your comments.  I also stated in my feedback that reference material on compliance should be allowed.  I too am very confident with my auditing skills, but the compliance questions did throw me some.  I think I finished in 3 1/2 hours (took it on the 12th).  I'm afraid I gave too much extra thought to many of the compliance questions


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe

wendypwrightcpccemc said:


> I called the AAPC since mine said pass and then it was gone.  I was told that the IT people weren't suppose to release the results until they've had a chance to review the feedback on the tests.  She said it would be possibly another week before we would see our results.  My score was also taken down.  It's a bummer to see your score and then not.  I am just very anxious to see pass again since I've told everyone that I did indeed pass the test.



Thanks for the info Wendy.  I've been repeatedly checking for mine.  At least we know what the hold up is.  Did they mean the feedback on your specific test or everyone's feedback?  If it is everyone's, it could be well into January before we get our results.  It would be nice if they would inform us of the delay...since we are all so anxious!


----------



## bedwards

I just got off the phone with national and I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but I was told it will be after the first of the year before we get our results.  Because this is a beta test, they have to go through not only the test but also all of the comments that were put in the test booklets to ensure fairness across the board.
So, I now will stop checking the website 52 times a day to see if I passed.  Everyone have a Merry Christmas and don't check if you passed until the new year!


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe

Thanks Brenda!  I also sent them an email suggesting that perhaps they could send out an email to all of us participating in the beta test explaining the delay and reasons.  Seems only fair.  I think enough of us have inquired to make them realize we are all quite curious...
I too will stop checking multiple times and on the weekends!!


----------



## Susan R

*Thank you !*

Hi All; 

I'm so delighted to find this thread regarding the CPMA Beta Exam! Knowing I am not alone in my excruciating wait for my Exam results from 12/05/09 is great! 

I studied the thousands of pages of links they sent us on compliance issues but apparently did not study the specific stuff they asked on the exam so I did a lot of guessing. Luckily, some of seemed to be common sense. I totally suggest they rename this from the Certified Professional Medical Auditor (CPMA) to the Certified Professional Compliance Officer (CPCO) ) 

QUestion: 

Does anyone know the score needed to pass? Is it 70% or 80%? I am not having any luck finding that information. 

Thank you; have a Merry Christmas! 

Susan R, CPC, CEMC


----------



## RebeccaWoodward*

It makes me wonder if they are going to wait in releasing the results of the test until everyone who was scheduled to take the beta exam is complete.  My rescheduled exam (due to inclimate weather) is 12-30.  That should be the last of us for December... Just a thought...


----------



## Susan R

*Congrats*

Rebecca;

Congrats on being able to take the exam while it is still a BETA; I'm very excited for you, I think this is a great opportunity provided by the AAPC.

Study your compliance issues and good luck! 

Susan R, CPC, CEMC 
And POSSIBLE CPMA


----------



## RebeccaWoodward*

Thank you Susan.  I wish you the very best, also.  I'm looking forward to the test...I think.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe

We are one crazy group to sit for these 5 1/2 hour exams!!


----------



## romenza

*CPMA Test*

I took the test on the 19th and found it to be extremely harder than any test I can remember ever taking.  I was very disappointed that there were not enough resources allowed.  I even questioned them on that when they sent the email stating what books were allowed.  They definitley need to allow resources pertaining to Compliance regulations and guidelines.  But I'll just see what happens.  The proctor had us put our comments on the back of the exam grid not in the book, so I ran our of space.  I guess I'll send an email to the Exam Dept.  Good Luck to all that took the test!

Kaye


----------



## efrohna

Susan R said:


> Hi All;
> 
> I'm so delighted to find this thread regarding the CPMA Beta Exam! Knowing I am not alone in my excruciating wait for my Exam results from 12/05/09 is great!
> 
> I studied the thousands of pages of links they sent us on compliance issues but apparently did not study the specific stuff they asked on the exam so I did a lot of guessing. Luckily, some of seemed to be common sense. I totally suggest they rename this from the Certified Professional Medical Auditor (CPMA) to the Certified Professional Compliance Officer (CPCO) )
> 
> QUestion:
> 
> Does anyone know the score needed to pass? Is it 70% or 80%? I am not having any luck finding that information.
> 
> Thank you; have a Merry Christmas!
> 
> Susan R, CPC, CEMC



Susan, that is exactly what I said earlier in this thread.  This CPMA credential does not give the recognition the test taker deserves.  This is a COMPLIANCE certification.  I'm also happy to hear that the test scores that they posted earlier by mistake are being reviewed due to the feedback on the Beta test.  I want to say the passing grade is 70%.  Good luck!  I hope everyone has a very Merry Christmas and prosperous 2010!!!


----------



## Susan R

Lisa Curtis said:


> Thanks Brenda!  I also sent them an email suggesting that perhaps they could send out an email to all of us participating in the beta test explaining the delay and reasons.  Seems only fair.  I think enough of us have inquired to make them realize we are all quite curious...
> I too will stop checking multiple times and on the weekends!!



Lisa, 

Was the OB/ GYN test as excruciating as the CPMA? What resource guide did you use? What resource guide did you WISH you would have had? Thanks for any help. I think that's my next specialty; either that or CPC-I. 

Also, I talked to AAPC yesterday; our results will be posted after January 1st; they are reviewing all the booklets, exams, etc over the holiday. The response has been overwhelming for them, I'm sure. I'm just excited to have been part of the BETA Exam opportunity! 

The funny part is the lady I spoke with said "someone" had suggested an email to go out to the BETA Exam participants and she thought that was a great idea! I said "oh, that had to be Lisa!" 

I guess we'll all know our results soon; good luck to all of us! 

~ Susan R; CPC, CEMC 
POSSIBLE CPMA


----------



## Susan R

romenza said:


> I took the test on the 19th and found it to be extremely harder than any test I can remember ever taking.  I was very disappointed that there were not enough resources allowed.  I even questioned them on that when they sent the email stating what books were allowed.  They definitley need to allow resources pertaining to Compliance regulations and guidelines.  But I'll just see what happens.  The proctor had us put our comments on the back of the exam grid not in the book, so I ran our of space.  I guess I'll send an email to the Exam Dept.  Good Luck to all that took the test!
> 
> Kaye



Email them soon, Kaye; I think they're trying to get all the comments in to grade all the BETA's so it's fair to everyone. Good luck! 

Susan R, CPC, CEMC 
POSSIBLE CPMA


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe

Susan R said:


> Lisa,
> 
> Was the OB/ GYN test as excruciating as the CPMA? What resource guide did you use? What resource guide did you WISH you would have had? Thanks for any help. I think that's my next specialty; either that or CPC-I.
> 
> Also, I talked to AAPC yesterday; our results will be posted after January 1st; they are reviewing all the booklets, exams, etc over the holiday. The response has been overwhelming for them, I'm sure. I'm just excited to have been part of the BETA Exam opportunity!
> 
> The funny part is the lady I spoke with said "someone" had suggested an email to go out to the BETA Exam participants and she thought that was a great idea! I said "oh, that had to be Lisa!"
> 
> I guess we'll all know our results soon; good luck to all of us!
> 
> ~ Susan R; CPC, CEMC
> POSSIBLE CPMA



LOL - yes, it was me.  I spoke with Wendy at the Academy yesterday...she called about my email.  Said she was going to try to get an email out to all of us.  As for the COBGC exam, it was much easier than the CPMA and I used the OBGYN coding companion as my additional resourse.  I don't have a good feeling about the CPMA, but that's ok.  We'll see soon enough!  At least we now know they aren't posting them until after the first.  HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!


----------



## wpsmith4967

Lisa Curtis said:


> LOL - yes, it was me.  I spoke with Wendy at the Academy yesterday...she called about my email.  Said she was going to try to get an email out to all of us.  As for the COBGC exam, it was much easier than the CPMA and I used the OBGYN coding companion as my additional resourse.  I don't have a good feeling about the CPMA, but that's ok.  We'll see soon enough!  At least we now know they aren't posting them until after the first.  HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!



It sure would have been a great Christmas present to see that "PASS" again on the website for my CPMA.  Oh well, guess I'll just have to wait.  I'm sure they were expecting all of us to jump on another 5 1/2 hour test at the holidays.

Merry Christmas to all and Happy New Year!


----------



## talamorej1977

I know that we all wrote our comments in our booklets, but I want to make sure that we are not suppose to 'email' them our comments. 
Or they are just going to email us an update as to when we are going to get our results?
Sorry, this has been such an ordeal!! 
Happy Holidays to all my fellow BETA testers. (and everyone else)
Jamie Salup, CPC, CEMC, COBGC, COSC


----------



## Susan R

jsalup said:


> I know that we all wrote our comments in our booklets, but I want to make sure that we are not suppose to 'email' them our comments.
> Or they are just going to email us an update as to when we are going to get our results?
> Sorry, this has been such an ordeal!!
> Happy Holidays to all my fellow BETA testers. (and everyone else)
> Jamie Salup, CPC, CEMC, COBGC, COSC



Hi Jamie; 

We don't have to email our comments, I think a lot of us did. I for one, was too tired to make all the comments in the BETA Exam booklet so I emailed my responses. Good luck, we should find out our results soon! 

Susan R, CPC, CEMC
POSSIBLE CPMA


----------



## mhcpc

*cpma*

I'm with you Susan.  I was exhausted when I completed the exam and my head was spinning, so I waited a few days and emailed my comments.  I got an email back in just a little bit saying they would be passed on and my results would be posted after the first of the year.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for all of us!

Michele R Hayes, CPC, CEMC, CGIG, ?CPMA


----------



## talamorej1977

If you don't mind, can you give me the email address of who you emailed? 
You can send it to me privately if you would like at jamiesalup@aol.com. 
Thanks. 
Jamie


----------



## Susan R

jsalup said:


> If you don't mind, can you give me the email address of who you emailed?
> You can send it to me privately if you would like at jamiesalup@aol.com.
> Thanks.
> Jamie



No privacy needed, Jamie. Just send your exam questions to exams@aapc.com and they will forward them to the powers that be. Good luck!

~ Susan R., CPC, CEMC 
POSSIBLE CPMA


----------



## sammie06

Hi Evangelina, 
How was the test do you make any recommendations on what you should review before taking the test.
Thanks


----------



## efrohna

sammie06 said:


> Hi Evangelina,
> How was the test do you make any recommendations on what you should review before taking the test.
> Thanks



Hi Sammie,
I posted my suggestions earlier in this thread, which basically reiterate what is posted on this site already.  Just like all of us have said, there are some questions on the test that I wonder where the resource material is coming from.  Only time will tell when they review our feedback.  Good luck Sammie.  Everyone Have a Happy & Safe New Year!


----------



## wpsmith4967

I am not expecting our results Jan. 1.  When they say after the first of the year that could mean by the end of January.  I understand they have all these comments to go through but we should at least find out the results by our 6 week mark.  I too was too exhausted to leave a good deal of feedback.  Some of the questions I made notes by.  I don't see how a study guide will be enough to prepare someone for this exam.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe

I was told that they hope to post results by 1/9/2010.  Good luck to us all!
HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## Susan R

*Ready for Results!*



Lisa Curtis said:


> I was told that they hope to post results by 1/9/2010.  Good luck to us all!
> HAPPY NEW YEAR!




I'm ready for results anytime! I thought it was going to be today, but I guess I can wait until the 9th since I have no choice! 

Good luck to all of us! 

Does anyone know where our new CPMA credential will go in the initials? Is it before the CPC or after the specialty initials? 

Susan Reehill, CPC, CEMC 
Possible CPMA


----------



## wpsmith4967

When mine was posted prematurely the CPMA was after the CPC and then the CEMC.  I guess because it was a core credential it will be listed before any specialty credentials.


----------



## coder21

I was just wandering if anybody has heard anymore news of when the results maybe posted?  Or our they still by the 9th?  Thank you


----------



## Susan R

*Results*

Okay, dying for results!! Tomorrow is the the last work day of the week ... maybe when we get to work in the morning! 

Susan R, CPC, CEMC
Probable CPMA


----------



## abishard

I agree, I'm dying for the results! I do have one comment about the E/M portion of both the CEMC and CPMA. How on earth are you supposed to tell the difference between a 95 and 97 exam? According to the guidelines, you can have either one. My feedback is that any question that makes you choose between those two when it comes to the exam should be thrown out as two answers are correct. What are others thoughts?


----------



## FTessaBartels

*difference 1995 vs 1997 exams*

Actually I think it is important to test the ability of a coder to differentiate in audting using 1995 vs 1997 guidelines. So I have no problem at all with questions on the exam that ask you to do this. I haven't taken the CPMA but when I took the CEMC I seem to recall more than one note that we were asked to code using 1995 and then asked to code using 1997.

That is a key skill, in my opinion, for an auditor.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## abishard

Tessa,

I appreciate your feedback. My question is then, how do you differentiate between whether an exam is expanded problem focused or detailed using the 1995 guidelines?

Amy B. CPC, CEMC


----------



## wpsmith4967

I am a little perturbed about the results not being available today.  Who told you that the results would be posted by the 9th of this month?  The 9th is on a Sat.  I doubt those results would be posted on the site on a Sat.  If they aren't up by Monday I am calling the AAPC.  This is getting a little ridiculous.


----------



## bedwards

Amy,
In response to your 95 exam question-let's say the patient presents with left wrist pain.  Here are two examples of the exam portion:

"Vitals are noted, patient appears to be in mild discomfort.  The exam of the wrist shows moderate swelling and tenderness."

Compare that to:

"Vitals are noted, patient appears to be in mild discomfort.  Range of motion of the left wrist appears to be decreased with moderate tenderness noted when compared with that of the right wrist.  There are contusions on the palm of the hand presumably from the injury.  Negative tinel's sign, vascular appears intact, no obvious malformations".

I would consider the first exam expanded problem focused since there is limited documentation of the wrist exam with the additional documentation of the vitals.  The second exam of the wrist is much more detailed and shows the in-depth documentation of wrist exam when compared to the first example.  The provider may have done the same exam in both examples, but, in my opinion, the documentation of the first note is not detailed.

I hope this helps,

P.S. Still waiting for my CPMA results...really hoping we all hear something today!  Good luck all!


----------



## Susan R

wendypwrightcpccemc said:


> I am a little perturbed about the results not being available today.  Who told you that the results would be posted by the 9th of this month?  The 9th is on a Sat.  I doubt those results would be posted on the site on a Sat.  If they aren't up by Monday I am calling the AAPC.  This is getting a little ridiculous.



We're all ready, Wendy.  Are you going to change your log in to put your CPMA in it? I will call Monday as well if the results are not posted.

Patiently waiting... sort of. 

Susan R, CPC, CEMC 
Probalbe CPMA


----------



## bedwards

Correct me if I am wrong, but the credentials behind your log-in are assigned by AAPC.  You can select the credentials you would like behind your signature here.


----------



## roneal

I called on Tuesday and they told me it would be posted today.


----------



## Susan R

roneal said:


> I called on Tuesday and they told me it would be posted today.



The waiting is excruciating! I think I've checked six times today! 

Patience, patience... 

Susan R, CPC, CEMC 
Probable CPMA


----------



## roneal

I Passed!!!! Check your email. They emailed me even though the website isn't updated yet.


----------



## abishard

YAY! Congrats all! I was glad to hear they threw out a few of the questions.


----------



## wpsmith4967

No email for me.  I know I've passed because my results were posted prematurely with a passing score.  Did you guys email them first?  I'm very discouraged.


----------



## Susan R

Wendy, No email for me, either; yet!  Don't get discouraged, our scores can only go up when they throw out questions. You and I already passed when they inadvertently posted scores  but I'm like you, I want my title in writing! 

OH MY GOODNESS! Congratulations on passing to Robyn and Amy! Yay! I am very, very excited for you; make sure you check back on us Monday. It gives me great relief that they are finally getting the results posted. When did you take your exams? I took mine 12/05/09. 

I'm getting excited that our results will be posted soon! 

Susan R, CPC, CEMC 
Probable CPMA


----------



## wpsmith4967

Susan R said:


> Wendy, No email for me, either; yet!  Don't get discouraged, our scores can only go up when they throw out questions. You and I already passed when they inadvertently posted scores  but I'm like you, I want my title in writing!
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement.  Yes I too want it in writing that I passed.
> 
> Congrats to all who've already found out!


----------



## roneal

I took my exam on 12/12. I am sure you will be notified soon!


----------



## abishard

I also took my test on 12/12.


----------



## wpsmith4967

Took mine on 12/05 and still no word yet!


----------



## Susan R

That's so funny the ones that took the exam one week later got their results before us, Wendy! 

That's okay, that means their papers were loaded on top of ours, haha. 

I'm actually getting very excited to get our results (hopefully) by Monday. I think having this credential just solidifies my position and possibly opens new doors as well. Anyone else think compliance may be the way to go in the near future? I do. 

Susan R, CPC, CEMC
Probable CPMA


----------



## mhcpc

Congrats! Robin!!!  I got my email last night and passed also!  I took my test 12/14.

Michele R. Hayes, CPC, CPMA, CEMC, CGIC


----------



## bedwards

I took the test 12/5 and still waiting.......


----------



## bedwards

I passed!!!!!!!  Got the e-mail today!


----------



## Susan R

*Passed!!*

PASSED! Yay! Thank you AAPC for working on Sunday!


----------



## abishard

Congrats everyone!


----------



## roneal

Congrats!!!


----------



## wpsmith4967

Haven't checked my email but the site was updated and I passed.  I knew I did but it's just good to see in updated.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe

*I passed!*

I received an email on Friday at work, that I didn't see until this morning.  But I "checked in" last night and saw that i passed!!  I can't believe it.  I really had my doubts but hooray!!  *Congrats to all of us!!*


----------



## KEMMER40

*Passed CPMA*

Took the test 12/5 as well and just checked the site and I passed (again).  That was a long wait.  

Congratulations to all.

Kem Potter, RHIT, CCS-P, CPC, CPMA, CEMC, CGSC


----------



## lyndajimenez

*Cpma - congrats! pls advice*

CONGRATS!!! to everyone!!  
I'm taking it this Sat, any piece of advice?  
Thank you 
Lynda E. Jiménez, CPC CEMC CIMC


----------



## gmlittle

*Cpma exam*

Congrats to everyone that passed the exam.

For the ones that passed I was wondering if you can give me some guidance of what I can review in the areas of Quality Assurance & Risk Analysis, and Compliance and Regulatory.  

Thanks so much in advance,

Gina, CPC, CEMC


----------



## abishard

My advice is to get Deborah Grider's book, Medical Record Auditor. I saw where a lot of information from the book was referenced in the questions.

I would also review Joint Commission documentation guidelines and the OIG website.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward*

That's fabulous guys!!  I'm so happy for you!  I couldn't make it to the rescheduled date but sometime in the future I'll sit for it.  Congrats again!!!


----------



## gmlittle

Thanks for the info.  

Gina, CPC, CEMC


----------



## NDAVIS

*I passed too!*

Congrats to all of us!  It was a hard test, so everyone should be proud of their efforts.


----------



## moinsf

*Question to those who passed the CPMA*

I am wondering if it is worth paying to take the review class as I have already attended a webinar on auditing and I have Deborah Grider's book as well as made a copy of the resources list to prepare for the exam. 

Also if anyone did the NAMAS review class how long after did you schedule your exam?  

Guidance for both of these issues is greatly appreciated.


----------



## LLovett

I passed the test and I never went to any additional training and I did not have Deborahs book either. 

I thought the actual auditing was easy but that is what I do everyday. The hard part for me was the compliance part because you have no resources with you for that. I am very complaince oriented and try to stay on top of it but there is a lot out there and in the real world we have the lovely internet at our disposals.

Laura, CPC, CPMA, CEMC


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe

I agree with Laura.  The auditing was the easy part.  And I hardly touched my coding books.  It would have been great to have some kind of compliance resource to take into the test...that's why I was so nervous about the results.  Guess I did ok though since I passed.


----------



## wpsmith4967

Has anyone received their certificate yet?


----------



## LLovett

I haven't.

Laura, CPC, CPMA, CEMC


----------



## mhcpc

me either


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe

Neither have I...


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe

I contacted the Academy and they said they had mailed it out in early January.  Since I still have not received it, they are mailing it out again...


----------



## LLovett

Are they remailing everyones or just yours? I still haven't received mine either.

Laura, CPC, CPMA, CEMC


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe

I think just mine since I was inquiring.  If you have not received it I think you should contact them and have them re-send it.  Makes you wonder where they all went!  Maybe they are sitting in the mail room at the Academy


----------



## Love Coding!

Hi all,

I received mine on February 1st.  I have been a CPMA since 4/09 I was grandfathered into AAPC.  But just received my certificate thru AAPC.


Have a great day!

GeminiCoder74


----------



## LLovett

I called and was told they just got mailed out. If I don't get it within a week to call back again.

Laura, CPC, CPMA, CEMC


----------



## bedwards

I have heard that letters with the pass percentages were mailed out and we have never gotten one (we tested 12/5).  The only notice of passing we have is what is posted here on the website.  We have inquired at least three times and each time we have been told they were just mailed.  I asked yesterday if they could just please fax or e-mail the letter, but yet again, we haven't gotten anything...


----------



## LLovett

I got an email back in Jan, I think the 2nd week, with that info. I didn't realize they would send us a letter on that as well. The only thing I ever got on my CEMC was the certificate so that is what I was expecting on my CPMA as well. Don't remember what they mailed for my CPC, might have only been the certificate as well.

Laura, CPC, CPMA, CEMC


----------



## wpsmith4967

Just called AAPC and certificates were mailed out first of January.  She confirmed correct address.  I told her many people haven't received their certificate.  So if you haven't received it you may need to call.  She is having mine reprinted and should expect it in 5 - 7 days.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe

I did the same and received it in 3 days.


----------



## chrisrjjj

I'm studying to take this exam.  Would anyone be willing to share their auditor tools?  or recommend any auditor tools that they felt helped them?  thanks!


----------



## nurseauditor

There have been alot of questions on the CPMA exam.  The NAMAS group said this is specifically physician based.  Not the regular hospital certified medical auditor.  Doctors Management said to please call them if questions


----------



## wpsmith4967

chrisrjjj said:


> I'm studying to take this exam.  Would anyone be willing to share their auditor tools?  or recommend any auditor tools that they felt helped them?  thanks!



If you are familiar with auditing study more Compliance guidelines, for example HIPAA and the US Sentencing guidelines Chapter 8.  Also study JACHO, CERT, RAC and MUE.


----------



## chrisrjjj

thank you for recommendation!


----------



## LLovett

*Still haven't received anything...*

Just called AAPC again, she said they show they have mailed it again this past Friday.

This is crazy. 

Laura, CPC, CPMA, CEMC


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe

I never have received the original one they mailed out.  I had the "reprinted" one sent to my home address.   It did not have a letter or anything included with it, which I assume was with the original now in some unknown location


----------



## ahatch

*AAPC Staff*

The CPMA exam results (the pass letter and certificate) have been reprinted and sent to everyone again on Tuesday, February 16th.  If you have not received these by the end of the month, please contact AAPC to verify your mailing address.  Thank you!


----------



## AuditU

Yes, you must have additional CEU's in "auditing".

I took the test in October of 2009 and when everything was transferred over to the AAPC it now shows that I must attain 13.5 CEU's in auditing before October of 2010.


----------



## riley-waldron

*auditing ceu's*

I just took the cpma course and was told we need 12 ceu's after passing the test and can't count the 16 for the class. Am not able to see any ceu's for auditing on aapc or drs. managemnent websites either.


----------



## jwestfall

This isn't a specialty credential, it's a CORE credential.


----------

